

Intel - nodejs logging that plays nice with console.log - seanmonstar
http://seanmonstar.com/post/62727728602/intel

======
ChikkaChiChi
Name is definitely going to be confusing. I completely expected this to be
something Intel was doing nodejs related.

~~~
benologist
The name is going to be forced to change, the OP should just rename it now
while it's not an issue.

~~~
AsymetricCom
Even if there wasn't a copyright issue, what kind of name is 'intel' anyway?
Might as well called it 'data' or 'stream'.

~~~
benologist
You might as well call it Microsoft, HP, or IBM and pretend those are generic
names within the confines of our industry.

------
ricardobeat
In case anyone is looking for a _debug_ utility, not for archival logs, look
no further than
[http://github.com/visionmedia/debug](http://github.com/visionmedia/debug).
Named loggers, nice formatting, easy to use and you get timers for free:

    
    
        require('debug')('controllers:something')
        debug('doing stuff', someObj)
    

then selectively enable it in the command-line with

    
    
        DEBUG=controllers:* node index.js
    

Express has debug built-in, so setting debug to express:* will turn on logging
for it's internals. Just saying this 'cause I wish more tools came with built-
in logging :)

------
mratzloff
Not directly related, but the author mentioned Winston, which made me think:
who are these people using Node.js that don't need log rotation? Winston
doesn't have built-in support. The only logging library I've found that
supports this without extra effort is log4node.[1]

[1] [https://github.com/bpaquet/log4node](https://github.com/bpaquet/log4node)

~~~
seanmonstar
I plan to make a RotatingFile handler, but at the same time, what's wrong with
Unix logrotate?

~~~
mratzloff
It's used in conjunction with logrotate.

Long-running programs will happily continue using the same file handle until
they are signaled in some way to reopen the file path (usually in response to
USR1 and HUP). See Nginx, Apache httpd, MongoDB, etc.

------
dubcanada
I thought that Intel made a nodejs logging tool, little did I know that the
tool is just called Intel.

I feel slightly disappointed (no offence op)...

------
cleverjake
Sortof an odd choice for a name, considering the brand recognition in the tech
industry, otherwise neat.

~~~
thu
I guess you mean "brand recognition" ?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Unless by naming it as such OP is looking for some brand reconditioning :)

------
lucian1900
I wouldn't exactly call Python's logging module glorious. Its API is
unintuitive and foreign (lifted from Java), any customisation requires
subclassing and it destroys performance on PyPy (because of the constant use
of sys.exc_info().

------
lfuller
I'd like to use this on some of my projects but I know the dev is going to
receive a cease & desist from Intel sooner rather than later, breaking
dependencies.

OP - could you rename the library to make us all feel a little bit better
about using it?

~~~
hamburglar
When naming a project, it seems a lot of people don't stop and think about
what it's going to be like to try to Google it.

------
mmohsenazimi
I tried to make a better console for Node too![1]

[1][https://npmjs.org/package/better-
console](https://npmjs.org/package/better-console)

------
yOutely
An excellent example of why you never let developers name things

